# 55 gallon tank with t5 lighting...



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just bought a 55 gallon fish tank and it came with a canopy that was home made and a double tube T5 fixture from home depot. I did my research and this can be the cause of major algae problems which I helped the guy break the tank down and algae was EVERYWHERE! so I was thinking about purchasing new light fixtures but I wasnt sure if I should change them or not.

any input I will gladly appreciate it!

I was looking into glass tops and a fixture but not sure, I would prefer getting the most affordable way but I would like multiple options. I know I want enough light that I can have a sword thrive and some medium-high light required plants thrive also! if you can post links to these items on a website I would very much appreciate it... oh and I would prefer to keep it as simple as possible with no co2 as the tank is at my g/f apt and she doesnt really know much and isn't really willing to learn.


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

It really depends on how tall the tank is and how high the fixture is hung over the tank. Sounds like you are looking for low maintenance so would probably be looking for low to medium light. You can refer to the PAR Chart sticky to find out what level of light you have or to find out what type of lighting you require.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i have 4 t5ho bulbs on my 55. no algae problems. just gotta keep the ferts coming and the co2 rich but not killing your fish. I also have non-MTS soil under eco complete. my tank is swimming with nutrients


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup, you can just hang the lights higher. I used a double T8 fixture that hangs over both my 20gal long and 12" cube tank.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Double T5 from Home Depot is likely normal output. Am I right? If so, for a non-CO2 tank, it will do fine.

If it's really HO, then using a single tube in the fixture will allow you to avoid too much light for a non-CO2.

Medium-high light plants in a low-maintenance non-CO2 tank? That thrive!? Non-CO2 and light intensive plants are likely uncompatible. Swordplants can do ok in non-CO2. Others? What plants you thinking of?


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

how can I tell if it's HO or NO?

ok, So I measured my tank (21in) and looked at the PAR chart which said that for T5 at 4inches above with 1 bulb it is low and with 2 bulbs it is high. I wanted to possibly keep that fixture that way I can save some money there and possibly buy a good bulb... any recommendations!

Currently in my 10 gallon I have a java fern, corkscrew vals, aponogeton, and a water lily(I think that is what they are called) the last 2 came from bulbs from petsmart.

I think I just wanted some basic plants but I don't really know, I would like to have...
sword of any kind, java fern, corkscrew vals, anubias that I have seen at petsupermarket, maybe a cabomba but I think the barbs will eat it.

I will take any suggestions for which plants to get, I would prefer to have some color though...

another thing is which substrate is best for these plants? I was trying to decide but there are so many. I looked up pool filter sand which was recommended to me and all I have found is mostly negative. my g/f wants gravel in it also so I would probably do a mix of some substrate and gravel. anything you recommend I will definitely take into consideration.


----------



## nchumley (Mar 29, 2010)

I use a T5HO 2x54w over my 55gal. Works well for most plants and the Hagen Glo fixture didn't cost too much (used) on eBay.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> how can I tell if it's HO or NO?


Check for label printed on the tube. If wattage for a 4 foot T5 is around 28 watts, its NO. If wattage is around 54 watts, its HO. Labels typically start like "F28WT5" (F=fluorescent, 28W= 28 watts, T5= bulb base size).


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that I don't have t5 as I just got out of petsmart and I saw the t5 tubes and they are tiny so I think I have t12 light bulbs... so what plants can I or should I get?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

T8 or T12?

what is the diameter of the tube?


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> T8 or T12?
> 
> what is the diameter of the tube?


Bradleyv1714, A T8 is exactly 1 inch in diameter and a T12 is a little larger at 1.5 inches in diameter.

You can grow whatever you want, but I am growing swordplants, crypts, jungle val, cabomba, hornwort, anubia, and java ferns under a 4 foot 2 bulb shoplight in a 75 gallon (same water depth as 55 gallon, just wider front to back).


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so I just got home and I have a t8 light fixture with a Max wattage of 2 x 32 Watt bulbs ... will this be ok? The bulbs that are currently in there read he daylight/ecolux f32t8-d-eco. What does that mean? I'm guessing 32 inches and t8 bulb. Lol


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

32 watt is power consumption.
I've run these in pairs for years
GE daylight 32w, 2700 lumens, 6500K, cri 78
GE sunshine 32w, 2800 lumens, 5000K, cri 86
Easy to find at Home D, Lowes etc. cheap to buy and they will grow plants.
Using 4 over the tank in two fixtures because I placed them 6 1/2" above the tank.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html

Used 2 over a 55g tank within 3" for low light plants but have since changed directions on that one and changed fixtures. The light on the lower set of 10's is still there.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

So this set up would only work for low light plants?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm trying a 2 bulb 48" shoplight now - just set it up today. I bought two 6500k Phillips bulbs for the fixture, but the color was so lemon/lime I couldn't stand it! I went to Petsmart & bought a 8000k Aqueon bulb to replace one of the 6500s with. They also had Aqueon Colormax and Floramax bulbs, but they didn't state their kelvin rating so I called Aqueon. The customer service tech I spoke with said the Floramax is between 6500 & 6700 (glad I didn't get that one - I already had it in the Phillips) and she said the Colormax can't be labeled with a kelvin number because it is a pink bulb and it's actual light output is higher than a k rating would state - I didn't quite get that. She suggested I use a Colormax with one of my Phillips 6500k, but I'd already bought the 8000. I wish Phillips, GE, etc, would make T8s in k ratings higher than 6500...


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to keep the same fixture but put 6500-8000k bulbs in there. I was also wondering what do you all recommend in this tank? I have been reading about cycling fish tanks and I was wondering how to do that exactly as I don't really understand what those websites say. I have read about getting gravel or filter gunk from an established tank and put it into the new one for that bacteria to become part of the new tank... I am not sure on what to do. I would like to stock the tank with plants and fish but I am scared that they will die! I currently have 3 tiger barbs, 1 rainbow shark, 1 pictus catfish, CAE, and a blue gourami. if anyone can help me on this I would very much appreciate it... 

and any suggestions on plants I would appreciate them. I am thinking of like 1-2 swords, some anubias, some more java ferns and maybe some others.

should I post this on fish and plants? I might start a thread in the fish topic.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> They also had Aqueon Colormax and Floramax bulbs, but they didn't state their kelvin rating so I called Aqueon. The customer service tech I spoke with said the Floramax is between 6500 & 6700 (glad I didn't get that one - I already had it in the Phillips) and *she said the Colormax can't be labeled with a kelvin number because it is a pink bulb and it's actual light output is higher than a k rating would state* - I didn't quite get that. She suggested I use a Colormax with one of my Phillips 6500k, but I'd already bought the 8000. I wish Phillips, GE, etc, would make T8s in k ratings higher than 6500...


You can see the color difference between 5000K and 6500K in this pic while the camera doesn't exactly render the color true in the image.










While the 5k bulb provides less light spectrum it eliminates the yellow to a fair degree.
Bwahahaha on that bold marked comment!
Those 'pink' bulbs are in the 3000-3200K range and help the plant produce more color in the blooms. Hydroponic sites sell them cheaper.

F&S aquatics sells those Aqueon bulbs and they are the first I've seen in T8 above 67K. Price even on sale is 40% more than the box store GE's but it's an option thats out there. Picked up a couple just to try on another setup but I don't expect to see much change in how the plants grow.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The Aqueon 8000 bulb I bought at Petsmart was around $19.00. That's why I wish GE, Phillips etc would start making them! 
Are you saying that the 5000 throws less yellow color - so should I have bought T8s that were less than 6500? Would the plants still grow?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

A pic of the bulbs - the 8000 is the pinkish one, the 6500 is the other.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I am going to get 1 8000 and 1 6500 bulb


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That photo above illustrates the absurdity of color temperatures assigned to various bulbs. The higher the color temperature the more blue the bulb should appear to be, and the lower the color temperature, the more red it should be. But, the manufacturer of that pink bulb claims it is an 8000K bulb, even though it is clearly not more blue than the 6500K bulb. I wish there was a better way to rate the colors of bulbs.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Agreed, The Aqueon 8000 bulb is claimed also to be full spectrum


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Is the aqueon floramax plant growth any good? Or the coralife 10000k ? I found those bulbs at petsmart... 

What do you all suggest? I have been looking into fixtures but I can't decide what to get or just to stick with the double shop light with the 6500k and 10000k bulbs that I found on there.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

I kno I haven't posted anything and no one has either but I had to add another question of how long should I keep my lights on for? I have the tank a few feet away from a sliding door so I currently keep the lights on for 4 hours and the plants are doing pretty good but Im not sure if I should give it more time as the plants look good now


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

You could probably go to 8 hours with no problems. 10 would not be out of the question either I think. Just slowly increase the time.


----------

